# Our theme for 2011



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

We wanted to try something different for this year, since a couple of the actors we had last year left a sour taste in our mouths. What we came up with is a 5 to 6 room walk through with no acting staff, only animatronics and pneumatics. After tossing around hundreds of ideas, we came up with the *Reaper's Ridge Otherworldly Penitentiary*. This is a place for the imprisonment of the monsters that all men carry within them (Greed, Hatred(Wrath), Lust, Sloth, Envy, Pride, Gluttony) 
We are building the animatronic and pneumatic props from scratch, and they will be creatures that are representative of these things. For example, Hatred is going to be approximately 12 feet tall, with 4-5 ft. wide shoulders, a 32" diameter head, as well as sculpted foam musculature too huge to be a human in a costume, and will be chained to the wall and floor with huge chains. He will lunge forward and tighten the chains up as he grumbles angrily at the patrons.

This place of confinement is ruled over by Death himself, a 15 foot tall Grim reaper with a remote controlled head and mouth who bows to allow the ToT's to exit the haunt. This will be a guided tour through the trail over approximately 200feet long, consisting of 5 to 6 rooms, meaning that some creatures will share a room, if possible. We also might try to just build 7 rooms so that we can cover all seven deadly sins, with each having it's own room. 
Before anyone gets the wrong idea, we are thinking of making lust into a room where the creature suffers from bloodlust or something similar. That way, we don't offend the church ladies or traumatize the little children. We honestly don't want to cause strife in the neighborhood. We just want to have a good time haunting, without having to deal with actors who think it is ok to swing at customers.

Any thoughts or opinions are appreciated.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This sounds like an ambitious project, but if you can pull it together in the time you have between now and October, I think it will make for a wonderfully unique haunt. It's also a creative challenge for you, putting into physical form a creature that represents each deadly sin. Sloth and Gluttony are pretty straightforward (and I think your approach to Lust is wise, considering the potential audience), but the rest will take some thinking.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Really cool idea.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

If the Church ladies make it through rooms 1-5, and THEN get pissed upon entering the Lust room, then I would call that a success!

What a great idea, I really hope you keep us updated - I am very interested in hearing how this goes over on Halloween night.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Very ambitious. When you pull it off it should be really good.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Darrel and I both work a 2-10 shift, and we both get out of bed fairly early in the morning. So time is still an issue, but we both get plenty of opportunity to at least tinker each day, as well as having two days a week when we are both off of work. We think we have worked it out where we have enough time to get most of the props and scenery built. We hope so, at least.


----------

